# New Rescue



## Wheatermay

So I picked up a rescue last week. She is 15yrs old about 14.1 hands. The first picture is what was advertised. A picture from the summer. The second picture is what I actually brought home. I hated to ride a horse so skinny, but I couldnt save her unless she was broken for kids. Besides not standing still straight off the bat, she rode around without objection in only a lead rope and halter. She did want to drop her head and eat, but I cant blame her! And what a perfect lady she was. I loaded her straight on the trailer and brought her home. My mother in law went half on her and we didnt have to pay much. Not even half of what they had originally asked for. So we brought her home with us where she has access to grass (not spring yet, but there is grass, even though it doesnt have much nutrition wise), grain,and 24/7 access to hay! It's been a little over a week, but she has already gained 50lbs! YAY! I wormed her when she got off the trailer, but her teeth were in good shape. She had a farrier appt and my farrier said it was nothing bad, just poor maintenance. She was left in a field and forgotten. She has so much to give! I dont get it! But I will update as she progresses more! And after she isnt so bony, I'm going to start exercising her to build some muscle.


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

"My mother in law went half on her and we didnt have to pay much. Not even half of what they had originally asked for."

Bad enough someone lets a Horse get that bad, but charges you money to save her? Arghhh.....

Glad you were able to help, she sounds like a good Horse

.


----------



## Wheatermay

Yea, lol... But they saw nothing wrong with her. I flat out said she is skinny! But I was a little worried they would sell her if I insulted them, so I played nice. If she didnt end up being what I was looking for there was going to ba a phone call made if you know what I mean. The summer picture she looks a bit wormy, ribby, and her feet are overgrown. She may be a ribby horse, I dont know, but we'll find out. There is no way she will be underweight living here. If they the horses here are not rode they turn into chubbers, lol....


----------



## franknbeans

Hopefully her personality won't change when she gets back her strength.......good on you for buying her......


----------



## Wheatermay

Here's her new feet though! I was so happy to get this done! Couldnt get a hold of my farrier for three days! So she had to wait 5 days before she got them fixed.


----------



## Wheatermay

franknbeans said:


> Hopefully her personality won't change when she gets back her strength.......good on you for buying her......


Well yea, we did consider that, but I dont think she will. IF she does become too hyperactive and scares the kids (ages 6-11), I know know a couple young girls who could adopt her for barrels! I thought she was worth that risk though. :wink:

That would be after me spending all summer trying to train her to no avail though. I dont give up easily, lol.... I broke my very first horse ever, then my second, and now this summer I'm breaking a miniature, lol.... And by breaking a miniature, I mean to pull a cart, haha... I wont be riding it! Well I will ride the cart, but not the mini, hehe.....


----------



## Cacowgirl

Good for you for getting this horse back to a good life. Hopefully she makes a full recovery & rewards you for the helping hand.


----------



## Wheatermay

Ok guys I thought I'd give an update to our rescue girl. Please forgive the mud. It's just wet here in WV, and mud is everywhere! But the horses CAN get out of it! It's just muddiest in the pics bc they r taken in the barn lot where all the foot traffic is, so the mud is worse there! So anyway. I think my original post was from Feb 19th and the last pic I had posted was from a week prior. SO here is one from Feb 27th (about two weeks later).


----------



## Wheatermay

And this one was on a drier day (our mud is drying up!). This was taken on March 10th! Also wanted to add that SHE STILL IS A SWEETHEART! She isnt very friendly or patient with the other horses, but she isnt aggressive just testy, AND she is a perfect kid horse! My neice who is ten rode her down the rode (of course I was present on my mare) and I had taken her for little rides and the kids rode her in the yard until last week. She stops on a dime! She's just a dream! Absolutely happy with her! I wish I had videos! But it ALMOST doesnt look like the kids even have to give her much rein cues, and she'll turn! And the kids are so comfortable with her! She's just a gift from God! Anyway! We still have a ways to go, but she's doing SOOO good! Cant wait for the mud to dry, all that hair to fall off and the nice green rich grass comes in!


----------



## Cacowgirl

She's looking much better-hope that mud dries up soon.


----------



## Wheatermay

You and me both! I dont get why they hang out down there either. There are hay bales scattered across 49 acres and they stay in the barn lot and walk through the mud. Not the prettiest horses all covered in mud! There is one hay bale there but it's on a huge concrete slab that used to be the barn. They stand on that, so they arent standing in mud eating the hay, but they have to walk through it to get to that one....I just dont get why they would want to stand at the muddiest one, when there are three more in the drier parts of the fields?


----------



## Saddlebag

You're sure she's 15 and not 25? I base this question on the dip in her back. She looks like my gelding did at 28.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

There is a very ggod looking horse waiting to come out!


----------



## Wheatermay

Saddlebag said:


> You're sure she's 15 and not 25? I base this question on the dip in her back. She looks like my gelding did at 28.


No, not VERY. She could be. But I measured her back to check for swayback, but she was within normal range. I think it's just because she is so skinny, it looks worse. Is that what you mean? 

The vets and farriers around here arent very precise when it comes to aging a horse... lol... I think she is around 15-20, myself, judging by teeth and rib spacing. But it doesnt matter how old she is. As long as she is good for the kids!


----------



## stevenson

let us know how she is doing ! find a tooth chart for comparison, at age twenty thier teeth from a side view look more > shaped age 15 and it is a rounder shape . and at age 20 groove will be down the entire tooth, after 20 the groove starts to disappear . also the teeth get a triangular shape to them instead of a more oval or square shape when looking at the teeth with the mouth gaped open..


----------



## Wheatermay

stevenson said:


> let us know how she is doing ! find a tooth chart for comparison, at age twenty thier teeth from a side view look more > shaped age 15 and it is a rounder shape . and at age 20 groove will be down the entire tooth, after 20 the groove starts to disappear . also the teeth get a triangular shape to them instead of a more oval or square shape when looking at the teeth with the mouth gaped open..


Maybe I'll take a picture of them tomorrow.  I need to take an updated picture of her anyway! Thanks for wondering! She did have another abscess the other day, but I figure we're going to have problems like that until her feet are rehabilitated completely. She has a contracted frog, and flat footed.... Which is fine in the winter around here bc the ground stays soft, but it's starting to dry up now....

BUT she was only down for one day! And it popped rather quickly! So that's good! Cant wait until that is a thing of the past though!


----------



## Wheatermay

Saddlebag said:


> You're sure she's 15 and not 25? I base this question on the dip in her back. She looks like my gelding did at 28.


This is her yesterday! Two months into her "rehab".... I did get to check her teeth and she is between 25 and 30, so we're saying about 27yrs old. Still cant beat a kid safe horse for $100 buck! (Altho my mother in law paid $100 herself, so $200 all together). She's old, but she's worth it. My niece has always wanted to ride but was always scared of the horse. Cricket has changed that! My niece is riding every weekend now! She is loosing her fear and gaining confidence bc of this horse! My son, who is two also asks to get on her, AND I let him sit there while I lead, bc she is just so calm! 

AND the best part is that when she finally leaves this world, she will leave a family that loves her unconditionally, gave us a great gift of sharing our love of horses with the kids, AND she will die of OLD AGE NOT STARVATION! 

We DO have a problem that has come up! I was brushing her, and trying to remove the last scabs of rain rot, but HUGE HUGE patches were coming out. It seemed like she was shedding her winter coat, until I put my fingers in to feel for a scab, then gave the hair a tug and came out with a HUGE handful of hair! She had two bald spots, I assumed where maybe bite marks, but the hair just kept coming out when I pulled! I finally looked really close to see why it was coming out when there was NO SCABS! OMG!!! She has lice!!! BLAH! I dosed them with all the mtg I had left. I dont think it'll help lice at all, but it's all I had that had a chance of working, and so I put it on,, mostly to make myslef feel like I was trying.... I'm sure it's the biting body type. But She may have them in her mane. IDK! I'm buying some shampoo tomorrow morning AND powder AND shaving her winter coat off (only bc everyone else is already shedding out)... I'm only going to shave to about summer coat length. But OMG she looks so bad! She had HUGE bald patched on her back! I'm scared it will be completely bald when I shampoo it tomorrow! I'm buying sunscreen for her too. Feel so bad that we didnt know about them! Maybe she just got them, idk... all the other horses seem clear. So I'm going to assume it's bc she's old and not in great health. But I'm powdering EVERYBODY anyway... Oh, this poor girl. I just want her 100% so she doesnt have to suffer anymore and enjoy her golden years!


----------



## Cat

She's looking a lot better! To me she looks high-withered which just looks plain wonky with her being thin, but will look much better once she is filled out and muscled up. 

Sorry to hear about the lice, but thankfully she is now with someone who will do something about it.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

She looks great! Yes a child safe horse is worth their weight in gold.
Lucky You and Lucky Her!


----------



## Wheatermay

Man that job was so gross! LOL! Got her partly shaved. After a while my clippers wouldnt clip anymore. I think it was just dirty. So we went ahead and bathed her. Tomorrow if it doesnt rain, I will finish the shave and clean it up. We wormed her and the vet said to worm her again in a week and then again in a week after that. 

Only thing that suck and I forgot about was the winter hair was really long, so it made her look a little fatter and her ribs fill in a little more than they actually are. It just damped my spirits a little. So when we shaved the hair off she looks skinnier... Which sucks, but it makes me wonder how much worse she would have looked WITHOUT the winter coat when we first got her. Or maybe the sun made it look worse. IDK. She did great for her bath though, and even let me rise her head. (I did it with a bucket and cup. I didnt want to spray her face.). I'll post shaved pics after I finish it.


----------



## Wheatermay

OK OK OK! I"M FREAKING OUT! My vet was out of town. He is supposed to call us tomorrow. We're getting her floated and having him check out this lice situation! I dusted ALL the horses! AND I'm giving her ivemectin! Plan on doing it every 10 days for 3 weeks. 

But her is the day I shaved part of her hair (too dirty to finish, thankfully bc we haf another cold spell, so I didnt finish the shave). Only a few small patches of lost hair. I bathed her with insecticide when my clippers stopped going through, then put another pour on insecticide one. THEN the very next day we dusted her. Waiting ten days to do it again.









Then today (five days later), I started brushing her, and more clumps came out. I put down the brush, and just rubbed her, and it just fell out! There looks to be new hair growing, but it's just upset us so bad! She was doing so good! And now this! We put sunscreen on her after the picture.... 









The dust I used even has directions how how to use it on horses, cattle, swine, vegetable gardens, DOGS AND CATS! Could that have done this or was it just damage from the lice? She didnt start itching until a few weeks ago! Then I noticed the fur loss and started investigating a little closer.


----------



## Wheatermay

And that is the MTG I mentioned on her back in the first picture.


----------



## Saddlebag

Please give us weekly update pics. It takes about 6 weeks to see a good difference. What grain are you feeding? She will benefit from 2lbs of Senior feed fed 2x daily. It is well balanced for the older horse's needs. Instead of a deep pail use something like, even a kid's wagon, so you can scatter the hard feed to slow her down. She will digest it better. With the pail she'll stuff her cheeks like a gopher and half bolt it down. The faster in, the less time it spends being digested and the sooner it's out. I have been using a plastic tobaggan with about 4" sides. Great grain feeder as it's scattered over about 5' by 18".


----------



## Wheatermay

Saddlebag said:


> Please give us weekly update pics. It takes about 6 weeks to see a good difference. What grain are you feeding? She will benefit from 2lbs of Senior feed fed 2x daily. It is well balanced for the older horse's needs. Instead of a deep pail use something like, even a kid's wagon, so you can scatter the hard feed to slow her down. She will digest it better. With the pail she'll stuff her cheeks like a gopher and half bolt it down. The faster in, the less time it spends being digested and the sooner it's out. I have been using a plastic tobaggan with about 4" sides. Great grain feeder as it's scattered over about 5' by 18".


Ok I'll try that! We have her on senior feed, and last week we did up it to twice a day feedings. We had a bad day though. She choked this afternoon and the vet could not get it dislodged! He thinks he broke a hole through and is hoping it'll break up over the night. And gave her a shot for swelling. He looked at her skin though before he left and said she it wasn't as bad as it looked. It was typical for a rescue, and she had a little rain rot too. So we have to sit here and pray, and I keep sneaking out to check on her. Hoping she's going to be ok... Anyone reads this tonight, please say a prayer for her! </3


----------



## Wheatermay

If she makes it, I'll take a picture next week.


----------



## Saddlebag

I used to use corner feeders in the barn until I watched one stuff his cheeks. That was the end of that. I didn't want to be dealing with choke.


----------



## Wheatermay

She is OK!  She doesnt eat fast, but the vet thinks her teeth are so wore down that she isnt able to crush it. So we're soaking her food from now on. Scared us so bad!


----------



## Critter sitter

She is so sweet looking God bless you for rescuing her. I hope she gets well it looks like you are doing all you can. Great Job


----------



## Wheatermay

Thanks Critter sitter! We are trying! Vet said it may be best to wait a little longer to float her. He said they do need done but they arent horrible, and it does look like they were floated before. So she's due, but it's not pressing, and he thinks it's best to let her recover from the choking, sedation, and lice, and get a little more weight on her before trying to sedate her again. So we're going to have him come back again next month and check her to see if he think she's ready then. She was back to her old self today though! She was al;l preky and happy!  

A friend of mine went to equine affair and found a feed for weight gain that's $35 a bag. But you give them 32 oz twice a day and you're not supposed to have to add anything (supplement wise) to it. It has everything in it. She said it looked like dog food, and they gave her a small sample and her pickiest horse liked it. Wondering if she might be a hard keeper that they gave up one trying bc she was pretty bad. We've been trying and she's gained, but it seems like she has stopped gaining. The grass is starting to grow again though. AND I did notice today that her belly isn't as bloated as it looked a few weeks ago. And the hair loss ISNT horrible looking as I thought. I think bc most of the time when you see that the horses are not groomed, but she's brushed daily, so that may be why it doesnt look so bad. There is hair coming back in and it looks alot darker (like a dark blonde). And the sunscreen and dust lightens her black skin and it blends in with the hair, lol... Glad the vet said that the skin is healing though, and that when you get into the older horses like that, they seem to react more to things than a younger horse. Should have read up on senior horses when we got her, but she's here to stay now. and so we're doing what we can! 

I'm trying to think of anything else to update you on, bc I cant remember what I have wrote. And in case it's handy to anyone else in the future, the vet said that the wormer works, but the dust works better and to focus on that. But grooming them all daily and dusting them every ten days is the best treatment! I think I may do the dust one extra week, just to be safe though! 

You all are an awesome support team! Thanks so much for helping me and assuring me on this journey! I know you guys care! <3 I'll post another picture of her in a few days to see where we're at. I really wish I could find my weight tape!


----------



## Wheatermay

Oh and here is what we are doing feeding wise! 
Senior feed (not sure what brand, my MIL gets it from a different feed store, but it was recommended by a horse rescue that swore by it-smells like cloves or something), twice a day, soaked to mush! We add corn oil and weight booster (from Tractor Supply). And Saddlebag I didnt want the kid's sleigh getting busted, so I cut a plastic barrel (a big barrel racing barrel) in half and fed her the feed in that. Plus she's still on free access to hay 24/7 and the grass is growing! And water is available in a stream and a cow pond!


----------



## stevenson

make sure the cow pond and stream are dont have stagnant water. I would use water from a clean source in a barrel. you just dont know what was upstream and decided to pee or poo in that stream. 
If you can, get some beet pulp, TSC has it in pellet form here, not shreds, but i have found that it soaks out just as good as the shreds. I soak it two hours before feeding , can be a pain, but it keeps the weight on my ancient ones.I also give them all in one or a+m feed , you can also wet soak this , easier to chew for them than hay. You are kind to help this poor old horse  Good luck, hope the lice go away, be sure to powder and bleach your brush ! My old horses shed out funny , clumpy, but they do shed to sleek haired, cushings dont really shed out.


----------



## Critter sitter

I bet that Stream has Cleaner water than the tap water would
she should be gaining weight with all that you are doing..


----------



## Saddlebag

Senior feed contains beet pulp. By the name it is designed for the senior horse. You've done about all you can for her except for the floating, now you get to play the waiting game. Because we are so close to them we often fail to see the small changes. Go away for two days and then they will seem like big changes. My horses used to get their teeth floated the "old fashioned way". The vet didn't even use a speculum but held the tongue out of the way and ground away with the float. Many still use the speculum without tranquilizing the horse. The tranq that is used paralyses the tongue so you have to hold the horse on the lead rope to be sure it doesn't try to nibble, for about 45 min. I kept holding until the horse's eyes looked bright, an additional 1/2 hour.


----------



## Wheatermay

The stream and pond are fed my a natural spring. I'D drink it, lol. There is a big tub too. I forgot to call my mil to set up a day best for her for the vet appt. HOPEFULLY I'll get something scheduled tomorrow. We have her old gelding to do, and my two need checked, and vaccines and coggins. We're taking them to the vet's stables for it, so four horses should be fun! Lol. The lice are not being seen so i think the adults r dead. So we r trying to kill eggs now!


----------



## Wheatermay

BTW the mud is all dried up! AND we just realized she has two white socks, lol.... But I am taking Saddlebag's advice. i didnt go see her today and I'll TRY my best to keep away tomorrow, then go check her out!  Hopefully it wont be cold! I'll post a new picture!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Instead of staying away, I'd be taking photos each day. That way you can still do what is needed and see progress.

But that's just me.


----------



## Wheatermay

Skyseternalangel said:


> Instead of staying away, I'd be taking photos each day. That way you can still do what is needed and see progress.
> 
> But that's just me.


My mil is also caring for her and is closer to the fields anyway, but i can only go a day, lol... I didnt go today bc I had made a promise to a friend and was driving her around to find a kitten, and didnt get back until late, so I didnt got see her, but I dont think i can wait another day, lol... Supposed to be really nice today too, so her blanket can come back off for the day at least! So i'll post pics tonight.


----------



## Wheatermay

Float scheduled for Tuesday, btw!


----------



## Wheatermay

Ok my mom was sick today, so I didnt make it to see Cricket. BUT my mil and bro in law take care of her too, so she was fed and we had to blanket her for the night, bc it's dropping in the thirties. I DID see her off in the feild above my house, and it looks like she has some fuzz from far away! I'll be there tomorrow though. ALWAYS eat together on Fridays. AND my miniature is coming back to THIS farm (we move them bc of the mud-they'd sink and we'd loose them, lol!). So I will definitely be down. All I got to do is remember my cell phone so i can snap a picture! So excited to get her floated. We r doing the power float! Havent had one of those before.... My usual vet doesnt do it, but recommended it for her. Do they sedate them a little more than with a manual? Man it's expensive! $145! But we're splitting the cost for it, so I only have to pay like $75! Plus rabies and coggins.


----------



## Wheatermay

Ok, this was yesterday! The vet came out to do coggins and vaccines. I got the date wrong from the float though! It's another week from now. It's on the 9th. We're didnt get it done Saturday bc my vet only does manual, so my mother in law wants to try a new vet that does do the power float bc my vet said it would probably be a better idea for her, to make sure all the hooks are done really good. He said she looks better and to keep up the good work! He said it takes time and not to worry. We're doing everything he'd recommend, just keep it up, and he said he'll come back in two months if she doesnt improve and we'll do some tests. He said it'll be harder bc she's older, but he thinks she'll gain on her own with what we're doing. So here are the pics. It was REALLY sunny so it was hard to take good pics, and the sun made her ribs look worse, but her hair is coming in nicely as you can see! And she is perky and happy!  I dont think daily pics will help. Unless you guys think otherwise. I think the one poster was right. I didnt get to see her for two days, and she looked improved to me! She is feisty even! She kicks at the young horses when they irritate her, lol...


----------



## Wheatermay

Also, we've been letting her go up on the hill with the other horses. If you look into the background on the one picture you can see all the green coming in. The barn lot is usually dirt like that, and the eat down what grass is there pretty short, so we figured it would be better for her to go up into the fields for all the grass... Only problem is that she isnt coming down to eat in the morning.... So we're only getting one feeding of senior feed for two days. Should we keep her in so we can get that one feeding, or is the grass going to be better? I think it would be.... But I want to get your opinions....


----------



## Saddlebag

If you keep her in she'll fuss and stress as she'll want to be with the others. In a case like this you might have to carry her feed then bring her out and wait while she eats it. I hope someone is throwing hay to the horses and not making them rely on the grass. Your mare may not be getting enough to eat. Can you not feed her in the morning by holding a pail of damp senior's? Her desire to be with the horses is greater than her desire to eat. Can you not bring her just outside the fence and wait while she eats?


----------



## Wheatermay

Saddlebag said:


> If you keep her in she'll fuss and stress as she'll want to be with the others. In a case like this you might have to carry her feed then bring her out and wait while she eats it. I hope someone is throwing hay to the horses and not making them rely on the grass. Your mare may not be getting enough to eat. Can you not feed her in the morning by holding a pail of damp senior's? Her desire to be with the horses is greater than her desire to eat. Can you not bring her just outside the fence and wait while she eats?


There are three round bales out at all times until the grass really comes in. The other horses are chunky as it is, then they get a bit of grain to get them in the barn lot for a once over in the afternoon. We always bring her out in the yard to eat and sit with her while she eats. My hubby is supposed to ix the atv, so that may make it a little easier for me to just take a bucket up to her. There is 49 acres, and alot of woods they can hide in. It's torture walking it to find them. I think my little boy is old enough to ride up with me and sit on the atv while she eats. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## stevenson

try putting some rocks in a bucket , small rocks that will rattle, or get a whistle , or whistle when it is time to get supplements. I used to yell its yummy time and just about get trampled  they knew it was time for some goodies. also it helped when we camped and turned out on the huge camp pastures.


----------



## Wheatermay

I whistle and rattle buckets, but once they go around the hill I think it's hard to hear. I have been taking her a feeder box out on the 4 wheeler in the morning. So we're back on 2 feedings. She had another foot trim. Her frogs on her back feet are looking really good! Nice and fat and thick! And just needs work on getting the toe back. The fronts didnt grow much, but they look a little better. Still long in the toe there and her heels are a little under her. Her backbone is filling in though, I noticed today. I'm sure you cant tell in the picture but it's plumping up and isn't as sharp of a line along her backbone. I dont think it's as prominent on top of her rump either. I think her neck seems a little thicker too. The ribs are still poking out a little but it looks a little worse bc the hair fell out between the gaps, and defines it a little more. But her hair is coming back more golden. And she only has one more treatment of dust this weekend! None of the others seem to have gotten them. So this picture was today (May 1st actually, I'm up late)


----------



## Skyseternalangel

She looks so pathetic. Poor muffin...


----------



## Wheatermay

She was mad bc the mini was irritating her, right after she got her feet trimmed, lol... I can't wait until that shaggy hair comes off though, and it evens out. It makes her looks horrible! Then all we have to worry about is getting the weight on her! Brushing daily, and the new hair is shiny and healthy! So that's a good sign! Float in 7 days!


----------



## stevenson

In your May 1st pic, you can actually see some shine to her coat ! She has had a rough go of it, and hopefully by the end of summer you should have her weight up. It is frustrating waiting for the farrier, but her feet will come around and should improve with her health.


----------



## Seven Red Roses

Slowly but surely, she's getting there. Bless you for helping this sweet ole gal out.


----------



## Wheatermay

The farrier is trying. He has come out twice now. And he can only do so much. It's going to take some time on her feet, but they will be good again soon! He doesnt think they are really all that bad, but to get the toe back in will take a little time. Then I try to keep the roll on the hoof to keep it from chipping or cracking! She does have a little shine, huh!  It's softer too! It felt really gunky and wirey when we got her. It's nice and soft and feels clean. Can't wait for the float appt to get here! It's getting closer though!


----------



## Wheatermay

IT"S FLOAT DAY! 

Doctor said she wasnt that bad (teeth wise), but flattened everything up for her. He also said she is improving nicely and to give her time. That since she was older that it will take a little longer for her, but we are doing good! So that's good to hear! And her hair is so soft! She is a very pretty color! She also got a coggins today too!

Also in case anyone interested EquiMax this year seems to be the most effective.


----------



## Wheatermay

Obviously, she is gaining weight and looking healthier, so of COURSE the coggins was negative! I'll get a new picture here soon, if you guys want. If not, I'll wait and repost her in a few months on a new thread....


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Aww she still looks so down.. 










And yeah you need to keep taking pictures for us! Track her changes!!


----------



## Paintlover1965

Wow! I still can't get over those first pics of your mare. She is improving for sure. It just takes time and you're doing all the right things to help her. We have a couple of recent boarders from two different barns that have come to our barn with quite malnourished horses. And, they were paying board and still their horses weren't getting enough food. Hard to believe! I'm glad you've taken in such a sweet mare. It's nice to hear about your story with her. Can't wait to see her updates. She's going to look great!


----------



## stevenson

She looks sooo much better ! Good job. How old did the Vet guesstimate her ?
She has improved so much, she wont look like the same horse by the end of summer !


----------



## Wheatermay

stevenson said:


> She looks sooo much better ! Good job. How old did the Vet guesstimate her ?
> She has improved so much, she wont look like the same horse by the end of summer !


He said he couldnt really tell bc her teeth were so worn down. He said she could be 25, or she could be 35. I think 27 is about right. LOL.... I cant wait until the rest of that winter hair comes out, and I'm going to try to take a picture from an angle that HIDES her ribs and backbone and flatters her!  She needs one of those pictures I think!  It's been raining her all week!


----------



## Wheatermay

Here is some updates from Friday. One of her all perky ready for some grub! Then the other is her licking a salt block, but she is looking better. I am going to shave her next weekend. She still hasnt shed off all her winter hair, but everyone else has, so I'm just going to shave off the patches of long hair when I shave the minis!


----------



## Wheatermay

Sometimes I dont even realize how much better she looks until I see the image blown up on here. Her ribs dont show real bad anymore! I have a feeling they are going to show until summers end.... They seem to take forever to hide themselves in meat!


----------



## Wheatermay

Well all her winter hair fell off itself, and so I didnt have to shave her! I forgot to take pictures. My phone hasnt been charging right and so it's been plugged in my care almost constantly. But she is looking better! I am amazed looking at the last pictures I posted. I will get some up tomorrow!


----------



## Wheatermay

Cricket today! She is looking much better! And she has black hairs near her butt and front legs. She didnt loose hair there so I am not sure why, lol....


----------



## stevenson

She looks like a different horse! Some palis have those smoky colors on them, I find it to be a cool look ! lol.. 
She should start putting on more weight since it is summer. You need to pat yourself on your back.  
I had to shave one of my old old ones this summer he still has like a double hair coat,I shaved with the hair grain, and if he does not finish shedding out after this wave of heat , i will go back and do an against the grain body clip, but then that will probably mean having to blanket in winter ;( . and he has been dropping some weight, but he is 32 or 33 and it may just be getting close to 'that time'.


----------



## Saddlebag

I always recommend offering horses loose salt as well as the lick. A lick causes a sore tongue so horses often don't ingest what is needed. Pickling salt is coarse and I know my horses really go for it. The lick in the barn, out of the weather is three years old because I set out a pan with about a cup of loose salt (2 horses) and replenish as needed. Someone got paid to research this, something I'd observed years ago.


----------



## Wheatermay

Stevenson, thats sad to hear! But that is a good old ripe age! You must have been doing something right! 

Saddlebag, does Tractor Supply loose salt or can I just used the kind at the grocery store?


----------



## Saddlebag

Grocery store is fine. It comes in 2 lb boxes. I just finished replenishing the pan with another full cup of household/pickling salt. The last cup lasted two horses less than a week. If it gets rained on, as mine did, they just drank it.


----------



## Wheatermay

*UPDATE! Cricket June 22nd*

This is Cricket Sunday! We got the go ahead to start getting her some exercise and try to build up the muscle! My 10yr old niece rode her out on both of their first trail rides, and we took them out for about 5 miles! She was a gem! And she didnt sweat as bad as I thought she would!


----------



## ladygodiva1228

She looks better and better everytime I see pictures of her. She is one lucky horse to end up with you. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Glad she is doing better-I hope she works out well for your family.


----------



## stevenson

she is lookin better ! You can really see the difference in the first you took of her and now. 
.


----------



## Wheatermay

Another part of the family had another older horse in BAD shape given to them. I want to strangle people seriously! TAKE CARE OF YOUR ANIMALS!!! Do they have to look like a corpse before you realize that you cant care for them? Ok...end rant.....


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Wheatermay said:


> Another part of the family had another older horse in BAD shape given to them. I want to strangle people seriously! TAKE CARE OF YOUR ANIMALS!!! Do they have to look like a corpse before you realize that you cant care for them? Ok...end rant.....


I'm right there ranting with you!!


----------



## Wheatermay

I dont know I get so mad hearing and seeing people (even people I know) give up their animals bc they are having a baby, bc they didnt know that the great dane they got would get so bad, that they didnt know ferrets smell, bc the horse keeps limping (even though they havent paid for a farrier to trim it OR bc it's foundered pony that they just watch founder every year and DO NOTHING to stop it's overeating), and I just want to kick them and yell at them, but they dont see animals the way I see them! And it makes me madder bc they dont!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Lack of common sense or thinking things through.. just because it sounds good doesn't mean it'll work out.


----------



## Hang on Fi

What a wonderful turn around on here... 

Her coloring (up until the last few) made me think she was a dunalino in color perhaps. Beautiful girl... 

Some people just don't understand what they're getting into. Ignorance is bliss I suppose. To be fair I've been into horses since I was roughly 4 years old and only the last two years did I become educated on saddle fitment. That means my poor horses of the past of 20 years ago probably had ill-fitting saddles that they were saints for dealing with. Purely because I had no idea.


----------



## Wheatermay

Hey, I have to admit too. SINCE I have my horses, I have learned that a vet isnt always needed. Most of the time they tell you to try something first then call them back. And I have carried that along to my other animals. I do try to treat at home now, BEFORE calling a vet and spending all that money. But I dont ignore my pet either. My dog has limped for a week and with no improvement after icing and confining him to the house, I took him in... and ended up spending $300+ for a arthritis diagnosis, lol... He was actually putting weight on it at the second appt... and the first appt they just sent me home with pain medicine, lol... So I'm not saying you need tons of money to care for your animal well, necessarily. There are circumstances that REQUIRE vet attention however, but... I have even went to low income families to help treat their animals when they cannot afford a vet (and this is usually my offer after finding out they will be putting it down for something simple). for example, there was a dog, habit by a car, with no broken bones, but skin ripped off his leg. They family was crying and wanting someone to come "put him down". I brought over old medicine from my accident prone dog, and cleaned the poor guy up and made him comfortable, and within three days he was scabbed up and running like a pup! Now I would tell them if it wasnt going to be a good outcome, BUT my mother also graduated vet school and taught me a lot and helps me do these things... And I think alot of people would if they knew how, but I get tired of helping people who dont care! BUT I HAVE TO KEEP HELPING BC I CANT LET THE ANIMAL HURT!

What burns me up is people that will just shoot that same dog, without a tear to be found. And I have a feeling the same person is the one I watch let their pony founder over and over and over and do nothing... I fixed that one myself too! I spend $15 for a grazing muzzle and strapped it on! And I trimmed her feet! She walked more comfortably immediately after the trim and was completely better in a week.... I think I am getting so mad that it's so easy to do and there is no attempt! No compassion...


----------



## Faye83

We need some updates on how she is doing!!!


----------



## Wheatermay

Ok, I didnt pick the most flattering picture of her, but I wanted alot of shadow so you guys can see where we are at. There r some ribs still showing and her back is filling in. But it slowed down. We took her back to the vet about two weeks ago, bc she didnt seem to be gaining anymore. He did bloodwork and everything and everything is fine. We just finished switching her feed completely over to Triple Crown Senior Feed. I started adding black sunflower seeds a few days ago, working up the amount. She will not eat feed with any oil in it. and we have been adding weight booster too. She has 24/7 access to hay and pasture and clean water. We wormed her again the same day we started adding the new feed. It's still mash and we're feeding her twice a day. 

So what the vet wants to try was the change of feed and to fit her with a cribbing collar. We havent got that yet. She IS a cribber, and she has two posts in the barn lot she likes to chew, and she may have a few in the woods somewhere. But he thinks she's cribbing and not eating. 

Have wanted to ask you guys if you prefer any kind of cribbing collar or remedy. I dont even like leaving halters on.....

She seems to feel really well now, even though the wight hasnt been coming up. She is quick to run around under saddle even. She's actually a little naughty! She takes off in a little trot sometimes, lol... And my neice actually let her get away with doing that and ended up cantering for the first time ever! Scared her but it was really funny, bc the girl keeps her seat good and Cricket doesnt go very fast. We took her to a horse show this week and I showed her to this other lady that has an VWERY elderly horse (beautiful black horse that 36!!!). She also recommended the Triple Crown Feed. But she think's we got a hard keeper. She agreed with ceribbing maybe being the culprit though. 

So I wish I had a little better update. But we are having another setback. Fall seems to be coming early this year too, and I'm not happy. i wanted her so much heavier before the cold came!  Feeling a little discouraged guys.... Only thing I can think of if we cant get her up to weight is getting her into a stable that has heaters! We dont have one. We have run in shelters at this point, bc our barn collapsed!  So we'll have to send her off to make sure she stays warm, AND we wont be able to monitor and make sure she's being fed right.... 

No more lice though and no more choking! So that's good! All her hair is back, and she's perky! It's hard to be happy about those when winter is getting closer.....


----------



## Saddlebag

She will weather below freezing temperatures better if you don't blanket her. Her coat will fluff up as needed which traps warm air. The blanket flattens the hair and a horse can wind up colder. By all means blanket if there are cold wet winds but it should be removed when that subsides. Our horses live out in -35* with only their natural hair coat. They have an old shed down in a stand of trees they prefer to bum up against. They do get unlimited hay. Digesting hay helps a horse generate heat.


----------



## Saddlebag

I am going to suggest adding oats to her diet. Oats are soothing to the gut and are the only thing that will help heal hind gut ulcers. Start out with crimped oats and soak them a bit to soften. I'd start her out on a cup twice daily and work it up over two weeks to two cups 2 x daily then again work it up to about two lbs 2x daily.


----------



## flytobecat

Talk to you vet about adding rice bran for weight and see what he thinks. Even though she's ribby, she looks a 100 percent better. Lucky girl, to have found a home with you guys.


----------



## NorthernMama

Saddlebag said:


> I am going to suggest adding oats to her diet. Oats are soothing to the gut and are the only thing that will help heal hind gut ulcers. Start out with crimped oats and soak them a bit to soften. I'd start her out on a cup twice daily and work it up over two weeks to two cups 2 x daily then again work it up to about two lbs 2x daily.


Absolutely not! No grain at all for ulcers! Ever. I have spent many hours convincing people of this and when they finally agree to try my method for treating ulcers, it has been successful every time so far. The very first thing is to get rid of grain and any products that contain grain.

IMO, the mare should look better than she does, so I need to go back and read all the posts here. Maybe I can come up with an idea or two after reading her story.


----------



## NorthernMama

So, I read everything. Hopefully I didn't miss anything. To the OP, you are doing a great job and this horse has seen so much improvement! The lice must have been so hard to deal with. Good on you for doing everything you have. Such a struggle, especially since she is an older horse. She sounds wonderful.

She has lots of food by the sound of it, lots of movement and care. I would agree with Saddlebags comments about blanketing, rather than putting her in a heated barn. A heated barn can be very dangerous because you could be moving the horse from one temperature to another with a huge temperature change. Not good for horses. Let her body figure out how to grow a winter coat by keeping her outside with a shelter. As Saddlebag said, keep a blanket ready in case you need it for those rainy windy wintery days, but be quick to take it off as soon as you think you can. When you get to that point, there are lots of people here that have great experience with different blankets. Keep in mind however that your girl's paddock has lots of little places for blankets to get caught on, so what you do with a blanket will be different than someone whose show horse gets turned out in a white picket fenced paddock 

I also think that Saddlebag may be onto something with the ulcer thought. So, to test that theory, cut out all grain from her diet as I said above. Then use aloe vera juice/gel and slippery elm bark to treat and sooth ulcers. This treatment will not hurt if there aren't any ulcers and is relatively inexpensive. Two - three ounces of aloe vera mixed with two teaspoons of slippery elm bark. Start out with three times a day if you can for a week or two. If not, at least twice a day until you start to see improvement. Continue for another week to 10 days. Then you can probably take her down to one dosage a day. Once she is at a good weight, you can probably take her off the treatment.

Tip for monitoring her progress: take a picture of her in one particular spot at the same time of day at the same angle regularly. Comparing photographs in different lighting, as you noticed, can be deceptive. It is especially hard for you to see the changes because they are so gradual. Taking pictures and then looking at them in order on the computer can be much easier for you to judge from.

Continued good luck with her!


----------



## Wheatermay

Thanks everyone! I am going to check for an ulcer. I actually have a friend that was just showing me how to check, bc her horse had one! I'll try cutting grain after talking to her vet on Monday. I also think she should be heavier at this moment. The kids ride her around the yard on the weekends, but we dont make her exercise very hard. i'm scarfed to burn too many calories. When I ride her once a week we do a few canters, hills, and backing up, trying to build up muscle. I only do this for about half hour. I I try to do any little exercise I can to try to get every muscle worked out. I dont want her achy though either. I will definitely try the aloe and elm treatment. Sounds interesting! I'd like to try and report back! I'll try picking it up Monday after talking to the vet. I hate saying "the vet".... I would like to thank Dr. Winnie Maset for being so helpful with her so far! And Dr. Henderson for rushing out and helping with her choke! Unsung heros of the world! 

NorthernMoma thanks for reading the entire post, lol... Some of these get really long! 

I dont know if I have had a chance to update you on her blossoming personality yet, so I will at this time! LOL

She has turned out to be a "loner". She doesnt quite like the company of the other horses, and she will try to stay far off by herself in the corners of the fields, but stays with the herd. When another horse gets close she pins her ears and drops her head, but she is so tiny, they dont care, lol... My gelding just loves her anyway, and he ignores it and cuddles up beside her. He grooms her, even though she hates it! Well, she tries to hate it. She likes it secretly. I can tell because even though she refuses to groom him back her lips wiggle when he gets the itchy part on her neck, lol....

She isnt much of a "people lover" either. You all know the types. When you go in the field there are the horses that come over for hugs and rubs, and then there are ones that just hang back and wait for you, and THEN there are the ones that when you go to them they try to avoid you. That would be her. I only have to step in her path once and she gives up. So I think she secretly likes it too. She doesnt have very good ground manners either. Altho she is very good under saddle. On the group she will push through you, or step on your feet to get where she wants. I am having a very hard teaching her to stop. ALTHOUGH I think it's mainly bc I am babying her. And partly bc I'm the only one here that enforces it, and knows how to do it. 

She will test a rider now. She doesnt just plod wherever. I have come to realize my niece is actually a good natural rider. Since Cricket is feeling better she has started doing naughty things with her aboard. She took off in a lope the other day with her on board, and bc it was such a slow gait, and she only did for about 30ft, and bc my niece didnt loose her seat not once. I laughed. She began enjoying it a little. And at this show we took her too, she began to lope without being cued, and she cried again. Neice just needs to get confidence and work on leg and rein cues, but she handles her better than a kid I put on a few weeks ago. Cricket was just going wherever the grass was greener and eating. And the kid was along for the ride. And I say kid, but this girl is 13. LOL.... 

All in all though. I am glad to see this behavior. Even though it's naughty, I see that she has enough energy to do it. She needs a little fine tuning, and so does the niece, but they are a great match. 

Oh and I also stuck a plastic cover over one of her cribbing poles! She was over there huffing tonight. I think it's called coming else.... But she bites on the woods and then blows air through her teeth with her teeth still on the board. I chased her off, and she went away, but the minute I would go to walk away, she'd circle back to her post. So I got aggravated, found a heavy plastic zip type back, and slipped it over it. She stood there staring at it. Hopefully she doesnt realize that she can pull it off. It's only a short term fix at the moment.

Does anyone recommend a cribbing collar btw? I'm sure she has other posts or trees she's using, back on the hillside. So I need something on her. I dont even leave halters on mine, like some people do. I'm always afraid they'll get caught, and I dont like missing hair! I would like something safe and non irritating. Is there anything out there?


----------



## Wheatermay

Sorry for rambling. I just wanted to tell you more about her personality, instead of her weight for once.


----------



## NorthernMama

It's definitely good to keep her training going, but it might be difficult to tell the difference between testing-naughty and pain-naughty. Because she is still thin, because her body is continuing to change and also because she is older... there are just multiple reasons why should could be in pain. Tack that fit last week, might not fit today. Personally, I would do nothing more than a walk with her. You can't effectively build up muscle anyway when she is still trying just to put on weight. You could work on things at a walk - set ground poles to back through, step over; teach her to sidepass, create an obstacle course of things that "go bump in the night" , continue taking her out to other locations, shows, whatever.


----------



## Wheatermay

Thanks! I will keep her down to a walk. I will have to occasional "test runs" to make sure she continues to break well for my niece, but I will definitely be cutting out running from her exercise!


----------



## Wheatermay

Ok guys... still not gaining any more weight. I'd still consider her a 1 in body scale. She's been on the Purina Senior. My friend thinks she's 30... And she doesnt think I'll have an easy time getting her to get the rest of her weight up before winter hits here. She did recommend Omalene. I was researching it and I dont know which one to us.... How about 400 or 500?


----------



## NorthernMama

1. Quit the "test runs." That's not helping. Her training can wait. Just keep her respectful and do stuff at a walk. I don't think groundwork can be overdone.
2. Have you tried the aloe vera & slippery elm for ulcers?

Maybe a recap of her total diet again is in order since you've been trying so hard with her. Just so we know where you're at now.


----------



## NBEventer

For a crib collar I highly recommend the Dare collar. They work better then any crib collar i've ever had. My old guy could crip on his lead rope even with the miracle collar on. Switched to the Dare collar and it stopped it right away. 

The DARE® Cribbing Control Collar | Horse Tack


----------



## Wheatermay

Well had a guy I met at the last show come over and check her (with acupuncture points) for ulcers. She showed no sensitivity at all. Her ground manners are pretty horrible. She tried to push right through me at the gate, and even continued when I slapped at her chest, then neck (bc she was on top of me). I had to move, or I was going to get stepped on! Only thing our local tack place had was the Miracle Collar. We went ahead and got it. If it dont work I'll do the Dare collar! I just wanted something for now at least. One thing I did find out was my young mare DOES have ulcers! Which sucks! But now I can help her, and it did give a good learning opportunity for comparison with a healthy horse with no ulcers. Would Omelene be better for her? (for the rescue)


----------



## AriatChick772

No omelene. Cut the corn oil, use sunflower seed oil or canola oil instead. Corn oil is ridiculously high in omega 6 which is an inflammatory, not good for the old girl. If your feeding from TSC, get Nutrena Life Design Senior. Full time access to QUALITY hay, and when you're feeding grain, follow the directions. Feed by weight. Also, feed for the desired body weight, for example if she weighs 600 pounds, and needs to gain 100 lbs, feed the amount of feed recommended for a 700 lb horse. If it calls for 6 lbs of feed a day, feed half in the morning and half in the evening. Also cut out the "test runs".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AriatChick772

My most successful regimen with a senior horse needing weight was on Strategy GX, a cup of sunflower seed oil, Source, and full time pasture and quality hay, but that "senior" was 16 at the time lol. With one as elderly as yours I'd go the Life Design route. Omelene is mostly sugars.. never did good for my horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellasmom

Just read (most) of this thread. IMO, this horse is NOT a one...more like between a two and three judging from the most recent pic. Old horses, like old people, carry weight differently. She is likely never going to have much topline...it is normal for a geriatric horse to have a more prominent backbone and withers & is not necessarily a sign that it is "too thin". That being said, cribbers are notorious for being poor doers & I would address that FIRST.


----------



## NorthernMama

Since her ground manners need work anyway, focus on that. Everyone will benefit!

As for "senior" -- I would not consider a 15 yr old to be a senior these days. By any stretch. She has a weight issue, no doubt, but she is not senior.


----------



## busysmurf

I would also suggest a high protein supplement & arthritis supplement as well. My first horse lived to be 42 on a 30% protein & high glucosamine /man, etc. Never had an ulcer, but did have heaves & a hernia (which was already present when he went on the high protein).

My oldish man, not my 1st horse & 20 when this happened, mysteriously lost over 100 lbs. We ran every test in the book & came up with nothing. He was on a 50/50 mix of Sr feed & 12% feed. We switched him over to all sr feed and a sr supplement with 21% protein. So everything combined equaled 46%. He gained weight right away with no complications. Of coarse this was all coordinated and monitered with the vet.

Just a thought.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AriatChick772

Weight gain happens best with higher fat content, not necessarily having to up the protein.

And this horse is a senior I think it's been established that she is well into her 20's. 

Age sometimes is not a good indicator of needing senior care as I've seen 15 year olds that looked and acted 30, and I've seen 23 year olds still on the barrel circuit who acted 7.

This horse is a senior.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AriatChick772

Wheatermay said:


> He said he couldnt really tell bc her teeth were so worn down. He said she could be 25, or she could be 35. I think 27 is about right. LOL.... I cant wait until the rest of that winter hair comes out, and I'm going to try to take a picture from an angle that HIDES her ribs and backbone and flatters her!  She needs one of those pictures I think!  It's been raining her all week!


Putting this here for the poster who thinks she's 15.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf

AriatChick772 said:


> Weight gain happens best with higher fat content, not necessarily having to up the protein.
> 
> And this horse is a senior I think it's been established that she is well into her 20's.
> 
> Age sometimes is not a good indicator of needing senior care as I've seen 15 year olds that looked and acted 30, and I've seen 23 year olds still on the barrel circuit who acted 7.
> 
> This horse is a senior.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you. I understand she is a senior, thus the examples of increasing protein in not only a 20 ( now 22 yr) old, BUT a horse IN THEIR UPPER THIRTY'S.

Yes, you want the fats, however that will only do so much. Protein builds muscle, muscle also keeps them warm, arthritis supplements at that age and history increase comfort, which promotes overall health & management.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AriatChick772

I agree with the arthritis advice. But my recent equine nutrition classes have taught me that excessive protein can be more harmful than beneficial. They will just urinate out what they do not use so excessive amounts are unnecessary. The healthiest weight gain is achieved by unlimited hay, higher fat feed, feeding for desired weight, and assuring they are getting the recommended daily vitamins and not in excess. This means having your hay for nutritional content and feeding concentrates accordingly. Feeding by weight and not volume is imperative as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AriatChick772

And I was letting NM know that this horse is in fact very much a senior.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

NorthernMama said:


> Since her ground manners need work anyway, focus on that. Everyone will benefit!
> 
> As for "senior" -- I would not consider a 15 yr old to be a senior these days. By any stretch. She has a weight issue, no doubt, but she is not senior.


If you continued reading on, it was discovered this girl is in her 30's


----------



## NorthernMama

Ok everyone. Yuppers. I missed the age yesterday, but upon y'all bringing it up, it reminded me that I had indeed read that. Sorry; I lost track.


----------



## ladygodiva1228

OP not sure if you can even get your hands on the stuff, but if you can find someone who carries Thrive holy heck the difference this feed makes especially on the older ones or ones that need to be rehabbed is amazing.

Amazing Thrive Feed « The Official Website Of Thrive Feed


----------



## Wheatermay

This thread is getting horribly long, lol... I dont think I could sit and read everything! I actually was considering Strategy GX, after consulting a horse rescue. We go feed her twice a day, and she is on pasture 24/7. Always round bale out there too. She has access to water in a trough and a pond. Also may try the weight booster Purina sells (comes in nuggets).... Will try the Sunflower seed oil when the bottle is empty. Only half left.


----------

